# My proposed meal plan



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my proposed meal plan to start getting bigger alot quicker, what do you think?

Meal 1:

6 eggs(6 whites, 2 yolks, tablespoon of whey protein)

100g of oats with water

multivitamins

Meal 2:

100g Chicken or tinned tuna

200g sweet potato boiled

2 portions of green veg

Meal 3:

100 chicken tinned tuna or mackeral

50g(pre cooked) brown rice/pasta

Banana

Meal 4:

Same as above

TRAIN

Meal 5:

Whey protein shake 50g with water

Meal 6:

100g chicken tinned tuna or mackeral

200g sweet potato or normal potato

Veg(Broccoli, green beans)

Meal 7:

Whey protein shake 40g with water

tablespoon of peanut butter.

What do you think?

I am 5'8 and currently 11 stone. Target weight 14 stone.

What other supplements do you think would be beneficial to me?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good to me. You could include creatine mono in the mix if you wanted.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

What affect does that have mate?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/creatine/creatine-monohydrate/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine_monohydrate


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you mix that with whey protein then?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Never done me any harm.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll buy 1kg, looks like it will last me over half a year lol.

What does everyone else think? What can i add/take away from this diet plan?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah 1KG will last bloody ages. Remember to cycle it.

I havent looked at how much protein, cals, carbs, fat etc would be in it because i cant be bothered - but aslong as you have worked that out with your weight and goal you should be fine.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

It recommends 3-5 grams a day so i will most likely do 5g a day.

I really don't want to work out exact calories in this diet, it will take bloody ages.

If someone wants to do it for me there more than welcome though 

I just saw whey protein isolate, it looks alot better than whey protein concentrate, but how much better?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> It recommends 3-5 grams a day so i will most likely do 5g a day.
> 
> I really don't want to work out exact calories in this diet, it will take bloody ages.
> 
> ...


No one will work that out for you unless they are extremely bored - or your paying them.

Only real difference is that isolate is for lactose intolerant people.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Isolate is £15 more expensive on myprotein than concentrate, the fat and carbs are down and protein is up in it though. Not worth 15 quid more.

Also the scots oats on the site are £2.75 per kg. I went to my local shop and can get 1k of oats all be it not fine for 86p. I'd rather stomach the bits than pay 3 times as much.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks preety solid, but you need simple carbs in your PWO shake.

WMS, dextrose, maltodextrin etc.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I was thinking those scots oats, but like i said should i get the 1kg for 2.75 from myprotein or 86p for the big bits from the supermarket?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Go with WMS...pretty cheap, dont taste bad and is excellent.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Your a beginner go for supermarket thats what im gonna do when i use up all these quaker oats!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Liam said:


> Your a beginner go for supermarket thats what im gonna do when i use up all these quaker oats!


What do you mean by go for supermarket? You dont mean supps do you?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I just want to know whats the difference between the ultra fine scots oats on myprotein and the regular oasts you buy in a supermarket? Because the price difference is massive!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I just want to know whats the difference between the ultra fine scots oats on myprotein and the regular oasts you buy in a supermarket? Because the price difference is massive!


Buy whats cheapest mate, oats are oats! As long as they natural 100% rolled oats


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ultra fine oats are similar to ready brek and so mix easily in a shake.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

So why are they charging over a pound more for 1kg? That's bloody nuts!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dont buy them then,problem solved!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll go and buy about ten bags of that stuff from the supermarket


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

It would be best to take that creatine monohydrate just before working out wouldn't it?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

if you want fine oats, get the normal stuff from the superarket and blend it down yourself with a blender.

Daps, why 100g of chicken in you meals. Remeber that chicken is approximately 26% protein. Therefore this means 26g of protein per meal, are you happy with this, it seems ok but I would want a bit more.

Creatine, I have recently started with Estel Esther. I fond it tastes fowl but supposed to have a better absorbancy rate.

I take a spoonful before and one after training. On non training days I have one in the morn.

The diet looks good mate.

Further to our previous chats on this subject, I always find it is easier if I make extra tea the night before and put some in a sarny box. That way you are sure to be getting meals with good vit content.

Keep it up mate, I admire your enthusiasm.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Could i up the chicken amount to 150g? That would give me enough protein right?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

well, it would for me. I am about 12 stone. You need to get the calculator out, work out what you have at the moment and what you need to make upo the difference, if required.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah ok i'm going to have to find that how to get bigger thread me thinks.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I have worked out from my weight of 150 pounds that i need 350g of carbs 225g of protein and 42.2 grams of fat a day.

The 150 pounds is an estimate because i am around 10 stone 10 to 11 stone. But that doesn't matter too much because it's not a huge difference am i right?

So yeah i would say just to be sure i need 250g protein a day.

Now i have no idea how i can work it out from my diet how to get that much, i really need help!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looks good, but where's the EFA's barring the last meal?


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Daps,

Personally if you are going to get some creatine lad, get away from the mono and go with a CEE its a bit more expensive but you need no loading and you can have it only on gym days only thus saving you some coin that way.

On training days upon wake up have some on empty stomach and wait atleast 20mins before eating and do your second dose straight after work out and again wait 20mins before you have your PWO shake with protein and carbs in it...

CEE is absorbed very quickly into the body, thus the reason for only needing it on gym days and not needing a loading phase like the mono does...

Your meals look pretty decent though like other lads have said, I would try and have the protein out weight the carbs something like 400g of protein and 300g of carbs this way you wont put so much fat on but you will put decent muscle on...

Anyways best of luck lad


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

How can i get so much protein in over carbs though? I can't eat much more than that!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

no worries daps.

First thisg is to weigh your food. Calculate how much protein you need and cross reference that with what it says on the packet. Ie - chicken is roughly 26g of protein per 100g and so on. Calculate your requirements from that.

Finding carbs are slightly easier. Use the same principal (the back of the packet) and calculate your requirements from there.

I have passed the post with your requirements on (its on the previous page and I will loose all what I have typed if I hit the back button), however,

Say for example you need 300g of carbs. This is 300g divided by 6 (six meals you are having) which works out at 50g per meal.

Try and uses sources that are low GI like - pasta, rice etc - you know the score.

Protein, say 250g per day devided by 6 = 41.6 per meal. That equates to about 150g of chicken per meal.

Does that help.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mickus said:


> CEE is absorbed very quickly into the body, thus the reason for only needing it on gym days and not needing a *loading phase like the mono does...*


Mono does *not* need a loading phase. CEE is only pulled into the muscle quicker, it doesnt give you any better performance. Creatine mono all the way for me.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes it does. 150g of chicken i can easily put away each meal. Maybe i can put something else in there with high protein to lift it up abit too.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i agree, recirds show that if you are prepared to wait a week or so for your gains then no loading is required.

Just take one spoon before and after training and one on non training days.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

What is a loading phase?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Yes it does. 150g of chicken i can easily put away each meal. Maybe i can put something else in there with high protein to lift it up abit too.


yeah but why do you need anymore protein than 150g of chicken in a meal. Just leave it at that for protein and look for a good carb source to go with it.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

a loading phase refers to the loading of creatine into the muscles. The supps companies bang on about 'loading' which means taking 4 or 5 teaspoons of creatine for the first 5 days or so.

After the 'loading' process one moves to the maintenance doseage of about 1 or 2 teaspoons a day.

Alot of arguments out there, however I personally dont think that loading is necersarry as it is just a way for the supps companies to make you use your tub up quicker!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

leeston said:


> it is just a way for the supps companies to make you use your tub up quicker!!!


Exactly. Once you have reached saturation points, you cannot go any further.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh right i get you.

I just looked at a tin of mackeral and it has 21g of protein per pin. If i have one of those with chicken in 1-2 of my meals it will give my protein a huge boost. For only 60p a tin.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

thats it mate, you have got it.

Alternatives are Herring in tins (they appear to be the biggest of their kind in sauce, about 190g (including sauce)).

Try, tuna(fresh and tinned), salmon, eggs, turkey, beef, lean minced beef etc.

Whatever it takes to get the required amount. It can get boring at times though!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey i'm back and i am getting everything sorted.

I have taken a while but that's the way it goes some times!

It looks like i'll have to goto the shops and start calculating and measuring all of the food i want to eat, to work out my diet. So that means alot of work, which is probably why i didn't bother with it before.

Howe much brown rice i need per meal so i get the right amount of carbs, how much of this that and the other, it will be hard work but when it's all written down, i won't need to do it again for a good few months!

With my weight and everything i have thought 300g of carbs and 300g of protein will be right, i really don't want to put any more fat on, so instead of the carbs being 350 i took 50g off and put 75g on protein.

I have got 10kg worth of whey protein and i bought 1kg worth of creapure. I also need a carb source for after workouts, should i get maltodextrin?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Maltodextrin is perfect for you starting out. Are you thinking of including the carbohydrates from your PWO shake in your daily calorific needs?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

If that is the best way then yes. I was going to work out the amount of protein in my whey protein and add it to the overall protein intake too.

Is that the best way to do it?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, I would. I include everything that goes into my mouth throughout the day (no jokes leeston, megatron, robsta etc...pmsl...)


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

look mate, all this weighing food bollocks.......

you want to put on 3 stone = 42lbs

Now your just gonna have to fukin eat, eat, eat, your gonna have to include some junk or what you might see as lesser clean foods in there to get where you want, 42lbs of solid beef will take you a very long time, and im talking more than a yr or two. Of course your doing this natty aswell which makes the task even harder.

IMO unless you are prepared to be ultra patient then you need to keep the diet around 80% clean, and be honest, can you really stick to that diet what you put in the first post 100% 6 days per week?

The golden rule is a portion of protein with every meal, thats a solid start. Don't be afraid to add apples, pears, bananas etc in there, I eat whole eggs instead of pussy footing around with whites etc, if you want to get big you need to really get those cals in.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok that's good.

I will post up here when i have some more questions.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Is creapure which i have just bought the same as creatine monohydrate? Should i have it just before workout and then once a day on off days or what?

Also should i have maltodextrin just after the workouts? Not on off days?

One huge thing as well is the cooking of it all, it is the most daunting bit. How does everyone else cope?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Creapure is mono.5g before and after workout.

I only use on workout days but up to you.

Malto in your PWO shake but can also be used as a mass gainer/mrp


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Do i need any other supps do you think? Anything that would make my results be alot better and possibly to keep my fat down, i really don't want to be chubby at all.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Do i need any other supps do you think?


Daps,by now you should know better!

Supplements are not a requirement,they are used as an assistance to a solid diet or for convenience.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes i know, i have the solid diet and i just wanted to know whether i needed anything else before i ordered. I forgot the maltodextrin with my 91 quid order so now i have to pay the postage again lol.

So no more supps then lol


----------



## roidster (Aug 27, 2007)

can,t u just put ready break oats in ur pwo shake for carbs


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

300g of protein every day is far too much

drop that, up carbs if you need to grow


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to keep as lean as possible whilst growing so thought putting carbs down and protein up would help that?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I want to keep as lean as possible whilst growing so thought putting carbs down and protein up would help that?


TT is right, high protein intake when gaining isn't 100% important, carbs are what will make you grow and fill you out, its getting to winter mate, don't be afraid of a little fat, by gaining weight you'll get stronger quicker and reach your goals faster, dieting can be done when you feel you need to cut back a little.

Glutamine, whey, are prolly the most important supps mate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> its getting to winter mate, don't be afraid of a little fat,


Thats my excuse 

Im bulking up for the winter


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I really don't want to be fat though.

I am thinking of 250g of protein and 350g of carbs.

See how it goes, if i get fat i am holding you personally responsible.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I really don't want to be fat though.
> 
> I am thinking of 250g of protein and 350g of carbs.
> 
> See how it goes, if i get fat i am holding you personally responsible.


tbh mate I wouldn't really bother calorie counting until you diet or something, as long as I eat around every 2 hours im happy enough and im not fat, just make sure there's a nice 30g of protein in each meal and some nice carbs, I like MP oats because their convenient in a shake, but also include a load of fruit, some fats, and every now and then don't be scared of having some junk a little high in calories, it suprise the metabolism and sometimes work to your advantage.

If I ever feel im getting too bloated etc then I back off an deat very clean for a few days and It normally does the trick.

Im just suggesting this bud cos your goal of 3st is a lot of weight, what kinda timescale are you planning on achieving this?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I really don't want to be fat though.
> 
> I am thinking of 250g of protein and 350g of carbs.
> 
> See how it goes, if i get fat i am holding you personally responsible.


Daps, look at your avvy mate...this aint a dig as i think you'll know - but you havea long way until you';l get fat!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

So you reckon 250 protein to 350 carbs is good?

I want to start in the next month and just keep working toward my goal, i reckon it will take about 2-3 years. By the time i am 21 i will be pretty much there. I have to keep upping my food intake and change my training around on the way though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Jeeze daps stop talking a load of boll*ocks and just get to the gym mate.

Train hard on basic compound lifts, (squats, deads, bench, chins, dips, rows, cleans etc) eat every 2/3 hours , plenty of sleep and rest.

Its that simple!! There is no need to get any more complicated than that for the time being.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Daps, your making it hard work for yourself. Honestly. Eat, eat, eat. Who gives a flying fcuk if you put a little bit of chub on??? Major chub on = diet it off. Easy peazy, lemon squeazy...

You need to eat compound exercises aswell....


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Jeeze daps stop talking a load of boll*ocks and just get to the gym mate.
> 
> Train hard on basic compound lifts, (squats, deads, bench, chins, dips, rows, cleans etc) eat every 2/3 hours , plenty of sleep and rest.
> 
> Its that simple!! There is no need to get any more complicated than that for the time being.


tha should haven ended this thread a long while back

DaPs you do not need that much protein to grow, you are making all this far too hard and TBH it has made me chuckle a little that you have had to step away from the keyboard hero mode but its nice to see somore progression maybe made

TBH just train for now, worry about grams of this that and the other later


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

to be honest mate i have been doing this as i am a new starter and what all the guys with experience on here will tell you like they already have is you are making things too difficult for your self, One thing i have learned in a quick time is that BB obviously should be enjoyed so just relax the only time you really need to be worrying about things like this is when you will be going for competitions and things etc etc.

For the time being just eat good and train hard but don't over train!!

As for protein intake i am sure toxic and a few others will agree that too much protein especially straight away is defo no good for you especially if you want to bulk! Also why don't you try those mass MRP's they might help to add extra calories to your diet!

REMEMBER KISS.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't just go and eat anything and train, i need everything to be right in my mind and i need to know what i need to eat exactly. It is the way i am and if i want to do it right, i want to do it 100% right.

The calculations i made said i need 225g of protein and 350 of carbs, so i will do 250 and 350 and see how it works out.

I need to calculate how much money i'm spending etc too so i don't lose all of my money.

So stop having a go because i am doing this how i need to.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I can't just go and eat anything and train, i need everything to be right in my mind and i need to know what i need to eat exactly. It is the way i am and if i want to do it right, i want to do it 100% right.
> 
> The calculations i made said i need 225g of protein and 350 of carbs, so i will do 250 and 350 and see how it works out.
> 
> ...


all mouth and no action!

lol


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You'll see in a few months what happens to me my good man  Trust me i'm not going to just do nothing, it's just getting started that's all.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I aint having a go at ya daps buddy, just trying to give you the kick up the bum you need 

I bet you could crush a piece of coal into a diamond just like superman the amount of time you spend on a keyboard tho. working those grip muscles. 

Get down the gym


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Daps - why dont you follow the example of ah24. He's posted his latest set of pictures and showed massive improvements. I see him as a guy who asks for advice but knows his own mind. I also see him as someone who has knuckled down and just got on with his training and the results speak for themselves.

You're spending too much energy and time trying to get everything perfect before you even start. To be honest mate, its getting a bit boring. Lots of members of the forum have given you input and suggestions but you're still dragging your heals.

Get down the sodding gym mate


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

squatty said:


> Daps - why dont you follow the example of ah24. He's posted his latest set of pictures and showed massive improvements. I see him as a guy who asks for advice but knows his own mind. I also see him as someone who has knuckled down and just got on with his training and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> You're spending too much energy and time trying to get everything perfect before you even start. To be honest mate, its getting a bit boring. Lots of members of the forum have given you input and suggestions but you're still dragging your heals.
> 
> Get down the sodding gym mate


Oi oi squatty, how you doing mate. Nice to see you posting somewhere, dig dig lol

Hope all is well mate


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Oi oi squatty, how you doing mate. Nice to see you posting somewhere, dig dig lol
> 
> Hope all is well mate


Cheeky sod lol. Ive been off time travelling again. Got as far as 1840. It was a massive disappointment - no Holland and Barretts and no Fitness Firsts.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going on around 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fat intake.

I did the calculations and it came up with 42.2 grams of fat per day, which must be wrong! So i have done this instead:

325g carbs

250g protein

100g fat

Does that look good? Just really need to know before counting everything up.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I'm going on around 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fat intake.
> 
> I did the calculations and it came up with 42.2 grams of fat per day, which must be wrong! So i have done this instead:
> 
> ...


Id drop the pro to 200g and up the carbs, afterall you want to get to 14st or so, thats just over 50g of carbs a meal if you have 6, it will take a while to achieve that weight gain if not IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Its a good diet but its easy to write out a good diet actually following day in day out is the hard part and the part that dictates gains.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to be 14 of lean muscle though not 14 stone worth of half muscle half fat lol. I'll do it like this and see how it works out over time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I want to be 14 of lean muscle though not 14 stone worth of half muscle half fat lol. I'll do it like this and see how it works out over time.


At your age i say gain the fat gain the power then diet off the fat when the time comes it really isnt very hard and i put on 50lb this way in one year natural from age 18-19 30lb of which was muscle


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Con said:


> At your age i say gain the fat gain the power then diet off the fat when the time comes it really isnt very hard and i put on 50lb this way in one year natural from age 18-19 30lb of which was muscle


I agree.

Daps,if you are serious about gaining the weight then your gonna have to eat and eat some more and not worry about a bit of flab.

Take full advantage of your youth.

Eat reasonably clean and most of your gains should be quality.

As Con has stated,the fat will come off when your diet is cleaned up and also when cardio is introduced.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah that's true. How much should i up the carbs to then? 350?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Screw this carb counting bs it doesnt work for a young lad.

6 whole meals with 50 grams protien per meal coming from animal sources with as many carbs as you want to eat.

IMO once you have eaten your meat theres no problem eating some ice cream or whatever unless your a pig and just gorge on it.

If you cant eat 6 real meals substitute meals with a good bulk powder i guess but real food is really superior.

Some days you want more carbs some days less your body is not the same every day and your activities vary also so eating a set number of carbs is silly natural carb cycling is far better.

I remember being in school eating a pound of pasta with half a pound of chicken during a 15 minute break just pounding it down thats what builds muscle not this carb counting bs. Once your big and you want to lean up and compete or whatever then start counting carbs.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Screw this carb counting bs it doesnt work for a young lad.
> 
> 6 whole meals with 50 grams protien per meal coming from animal sources with as many carbs as you want to eat.
> 
> ...


I agree Irish


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

It will put less strain on me to do it like that too. Sounds good to me.

Thanks.


----------

